# MultiFonction Canon SmartBase MP360



## laplume (31 Mars 2004)

Salut,
dans mon super marché du coin
y a une belle promo sur la Canon mp 360 (112 Euros)
(scan, copie, imprimante) mais pas de trace
de compatibilté avec Mac Os9/X ni sur la boite ni sur le site Canon,
pourtant USB, est ce un probleme de driver ?
Y a t'il une solution avec d'autres driver, quelqu'un
a fait le saut ? merci de m'aider j'y connais rien


----------



## myckmack (31 Mars 2004)

laplume a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> dans mon super marché du coin
> y a une belle promo sur la Canon mp 360 (112 Euros)
> (scan, copie, imprimante) mais pas de trace
> ...


Oui. Et je doute que tu trouves un driver alternatif pour les trois fonctions.


----------



## JoJoS (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour a tous, je vias bientot me prendre un mac mini et je voudrai savoir si mon imprimante multifonction serait compatible avec Tiger. 

Je n'ai pas trouver les drivers qui allai avec que se soit sur le site ou sur mon cd de driver.. 

Donc si c'etait possible que Tiger prenne directement en compte mon imprimante.


----------



## golf (24 Août 2005)

Quel est le nom exact de ta Canon ?

Si c'est la SmartBase MP360, alors il n'y a pas de pilote os X !...


----------



## JoJoS (25 Août 2005)

bin c bien la smartbase mp360 et j'ai bien vu sur leur site qu'il ni avait pas les drivers.. Mais n'y a t'il pas une prise en charge automatique de mac os x de l'imprimante? un driver qui fonctionnerai avec toute comme pour gimp?


----------



## golf (25 Août 2005)

Elle n'est pas reconnue Gimp-Print 

Vue nulle part ailleurs, hélas.


----------



## JoJoS (25 Août 2005)

argh!!!! bon ba j'ai plus qu'a revendre ma mp360 et en trouver un qui soit compatible...


----------



## Tatyanah (28 Août 2005)

J'ai acquis mon premier mac ily  a 2 mois un Powerbook, et je n'ai eu aucun mal à installer mon imprimlante combo canon smartbase 360, mais l'ordi ne detecte pas le scanner! comment dois je faire pour installer aussi le scanner?


----------



## Tatyanah (6 Septembre 2005)

l'imprimante est reconnue par os x automatiquement.
mais par le scanner :'(


----------



## golf (6 Septembre 2005)

Avec cette multifonction Canon, pas de pilote dédié !
Dans ces conditions, seulement la partie impression, commune avec d'autres Canon, est reconnue.

Pour une vrai multifonction pour Mac chez Canon, il faut passer à la nouvelle gamme Canon Pixma qui ont maintenant un pilote Os X dédié digne de ce nom


----------

